# A new day is coming...



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

As I have hinted....I am going away from the setup that I have been shooting for the past three seasons. I loved that camo Katera XL. It served me well. New PBs in field with it over and over. Shot it great indoors when I shot indoors....but I was missing something...

So both bows went on the market....still have the camo one for now...but a swap has been made on the black one 

Pieces have started arriving for the complete transition...I got the 1st package yesterday :thumb:









The big box should be here Saturday. :clap: and the package with the string material should be here hopefully next week so I can get to building. 

It's gonna be a fun year in 2013...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

you guys are running scared already........


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Guessin you gonna frankenhoyt something. Not sure it matters. I've heard you are a man of some merit so im thinkin it may not matter if its stick or not it'll kill spots for ya! Can't wait to see the finished piece tho.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well it isn't gonna be a Franken bow....just a plain old regular bow. Just getting away from the 35" bows I have been shooting. I can't wait :clap:


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

ProElite XT2000 limbs and spirals?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

toyrunner said:


> ProElite XT2000 limbs and spirals?


Nope not going back...although I thought about it and almost did :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

What's the projected A to A?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Longer then 35" but shorter then 42" :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Well that limits the choices down....to all of them!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I know.....I know.....:zip: hehe.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> I know.....I know.....:zip: hehe.....


:chortle: yes you do :wink: :zip: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Alphaelite with some Spirals sounds like a winner..my dealer put one together last year and had a real nice feel to it. Who says Spirals won't work on short limbs..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Alphaelite with some Spirals sounds like a winner..my dealer put one together last year and had a real nice feel to it. Who says Spirals won't work on short limbs..


They will work....but the AE is the same size as the Katera XL I have been shooting. I almost got one of those when they came out and put Z3s on it. But changed my mind...the Z3s are silly smooth, have a great back wall and have good speed. But I'm tired of the short 35" bow thing. 

And since I am not gonna Frankenbow anything...throwing spirals on one is a no go. Although I offered and wanted to do Montigre's AE spiral job. She won't let me though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know too. :wink:

I ain't scared though. A few new changes and I think I got you covered. :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Although I offered and wanted to do Montigre's AE spiral job. She won't let me though


Awww...:aww:, but at least I offered to let you shoot it when it's done....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Awww...:aww:, but at least I offered to let you shoot it when it's done....:wink:


Well shooting it setup for you isn't a big deal....I have shot a million bows. I would have loved to Hornetize (see what I did there :wink your rig....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well the ball is starting to roll for sure....

Got to work today after spending yesterday in the woods...a delivery was made. :thumb:

The package with the string material in it should be in route today....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

At least open the top of the box and give the peeps a little peek.....:lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here ya go my friend :wink: 







. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Got the bow COMPLETELY taken apart....that means taking the limbs, pockets, cams everything striped down...cleaned and lubed. New cams buffed and installed. Put it back together and put some strings I had laying around on. 

I will have to build a "makeshift" string tomorrow so I can shoot it for a couple days till I get the new string material in and can build a permanent set next week. 

Maybe I will give everyone a sneak peek tomorrow :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

you gonna be playing with strand count on your cables Hornet??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not really...I know what I like. I usually build or have my cables built with 24 or 28 strands...just depends on my mood. But I am going to try 8190 this go round...I am going to run 28 strands all the way around.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oh man....how I have missed spiral cams 

Built a quick string and did a rough setup....it's gonna take some time to get the stabs dialed in...but OH BOY...this is gonna be fun. :clap:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

As usual....you`re nothing but a big tease. :angry:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here ya go Jerry....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh yeah...that helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Getting closer....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Getting closer ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Get that razor blade away from that string. Surgical or fly tying scissors or nail clippers please. :becky:

BTW bass are biting top water at my pond today. (crazy weather)


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

G


mag41vance said:


> Get that razor blade away from that string. Surgical or fly tying scissors or nail clippers please. :becky:
> 
> BTW bass are biting top water at my pond today. (crazy weather)


. 
You would hate my string jig bench then. At least 10-15 razor blades layin all over it at any given time. Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's wrong with razor blades? It's not gonna jump up off the bar and slice the string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> G.
> You would hate my string jig bench then. At least 10-15 razor blades layin all over it at any given time. Lol


LOL! Mine too! Razor blades, utility knife blades, everywhere!


----------

